
Tim Hetherington R.I.P. - riffer
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/21/world/africa/21photographers.html?_r=2
======
runjake
Tim Hetherington directed & produced the popular documentary 'Restrepo', which
follows the deployment of a US Army platoon mostly in the Korengal Valley.

It was a pretty neutral, sobering glimpse into the war, whether you're for or
against.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restrepo_%28film%29>

------
happy4crazy
Ugh.

Restrepo is an incredible film. My younger brother is a freshly-minted second
lieutenant in the Marine Corps, so I'm very thankful that there are people
like Tim in the world who can help people like me _see_ what soldiers go
through.

